# Train Surgeon



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

I am a retired aviation mechanic that started repairing model trains and installing TMCC many years ago. I went to the Lionel school and am a Lionel Authorized Repair Station and have worked on trains from just about every state.

I joined the Model Train Forum back in 2016 and O-Gauge and S-Gauge trains have been a large part of my life for many years. I still have my original train set since 1947 and enjoy working and running trains.

For the past 16 years I have accomplished hundreds of TMCC conversions and repairs for both the S and O gauge trains. I also came up with a way to improve the smoke output and now do smoke upgrades. I also improved the rolling power for American Flyer rolling stock by changing the axle to a needlepoint axle and installing a bearing.

If any of the members of the community has a question about their engines, I will be happy to do my best to answer it.

Ed

www.goldinhands.com
Lionel Authorized Repair Station
847-727-0857


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Ed. Welcome to the MTF! I hang out here a lot. It is a great place. I was running your two modified Northerns yesterday on my layout.


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for the welcoming and hope they are still running good. Are these the AM or Lionel Flyer? 

Ed


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Ed, I know of your repair and upgrade business through others. Glad to have you here.


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Cramden, 

Thanks for the welcome, glad to be here.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Ed, they are the American Models ones you modified. They run and smoke great. I posted a picture of one this week here on the forum. Carl rebuilt the Lionel Northern for me and that is running frequently as well. I posted a picture of it here this week as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2019)

Welcome aboard the MTF Ed. I am sure your abundance of knowledge and expertise will come in handy here. Not to mention the repairs and upgrades.

Cheers,

Gary. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome, as well...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Impressive resume! I'm pretty new here myself. I like the play on words regarding your name. And nice to see you are not that far from where I reside in Algonquin. Cool to see that you sell those can motor conversions for the old steamers. Does that also require other modifications to run on AC, like a rectifier?


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ed Welcome aboard. Good to have you here.


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

Welcome Ed.....


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

*Welcome goldinhands Ed*

Let me add my welcome to the welcome wagon. I am very familiar with your site as I used it for information when I thought of adapting TMCC to my layout for track control using older AF engines. Very useful and informative. Thanks. 
I do have the complete TMCC system installed and love what I am able to control with it. At some point I plan on converting some of my steamers to full TMCC control as you show. 
Being retired and on a fixed income is the only reason I haven't done so already. The plan was to do one engine at a time but health expenses seem to come first ahead of trains. The good old golden years.


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

shaker281 said:


> Impressive resume! I'm pretty new here myself. I like the play on words regarding your name. And nice to see you are not that far from where I reside in Algonquin. Cool to see that you sell those can motor conversions for the old steamers. Does that also require other modifications to run on AC, like a rectifier?


Hi Shaker,

The parts are no longer available for the can motor conversion so I now use can motors from S-n-S or Timko. 

Do you ever get a chance to go to Dupage? Today was the show and I have tables there for the last 16 years.


----------



## shaker281 (Jun 22, 2019)

Never been there yet. I'll plan to come out soon though! I just re-introduced myself to S-gauge about 6 weeks ago after unpacking my childhood trains that had been in storage for nearly 50 years. I've now got a 1948 Pacific Freight and a 1957 Santa Fe Freight and a 1966 All-Aboard set running and mostly complete.


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

AFGP9----Glad the information was helpful and I do know what you mean about being retired with a fixed income and the health issues. Been there many times with the health issues but doing real good now. 

I too really like operating with TMCC/Legacy and the grandkids keeps them interested.


----------



## goldinhands (Mar 30, 2016)

Shaker281---welcome back to S-Gauge and glad you got some of your engines running. I still have my original 312 and the 650 red passengers from 1947 and it still runs great. Gilbert made some great engines and parts are still available after all these years.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Welcome aboard Ed. Any relative of a Dooper is welcome. I know you will have many pointers to neophytes like me.
Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

*goldinhands*

I didn't realize you lived relatively "close" to me. "Only" about a hundred miles south of you. I haven't been to DuPage for 5 years. Used to never miss that show. Gotta start going again.


----------

